# Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach



## manni61 (4. Mai 2009)

hallo leute,

ich wollte meinen teich auch mal vorstellen:


----------



## manni61 (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

so noch mehr bilder:


----------



## manni61 (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

meine kois - net alle


----------



## Annett (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo Manni.

Dann bist Du wohl der Koi-Freund mit den vielen "Becken", von dem mir Mitch gestern erst erzählte? 

:willkommen in unseren Reihen und weiterhin viel Spaß mit Teich und Forum.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo und :willkommen

Ein KoiKichi, Prima  Willkommen im Club.

Und dafür das du hier schreiben darfst, musst du mir den Tancho rüberschicken 

Nee Quatsch, hab ja schon einen Bestellt 

Schöner Teich, schöne Koi  Viel Spaß hier


----------



## axel (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo Manni 

Auch von mir herzliches Willkommen:Willkommen2
Du verwöhnst uns ja mit tollen Fotos 
So lieben wir das 
Sehr schöne Fische hast Du .

Lg
axel


----------



## Dr.J (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo Manni,

aus dem nicht weit entfernten Coburg (genauer D-E) ein :willkommen


----------



## Kalle (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Na die Franken muss man schon begrüßen



:Willkommen2


----------



## Koi-Uwe (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Aber ein paar Infos zur Technik wären auch noch ganz Nett. Im Profil steht "Filter"


----------



## rainthanner (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

schöner Teich. 


HALLO 



Gruß Rainer


----------



## Digicat (25. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Servus Manni

Hast einen Super Teich .... nach dem ich ihn ja Live sehen durfte .... bin hin und weg 
Stell doch auch mal deine neue IH und dein Quarantänebecken vor .

Und ... wie Uwe schon geschrieben ... die Technik 

Ach ja, noch ein offizielles 

Herzlich Willkommen


----------



## manni61 (26. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

hallo ihr

so nun mal mein filter


----------



## manni61 (26. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

hallo,

meine ih ist nun auch fast fertig

     

 220 x 400 x 110 cm


----------



## manni61 (26. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

und nun der filter dazu

       

3 x 400 liter


----------



## Digicat (26. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Servus Manni



Da hast ja eine gewaltige IH hingestellt 

Bin schon auf die Bilder gespannt, wenn deine Koi diese einweihen


----------



## Echinopsis (26. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Super Bilder Manni, ich durfte ja auch das letzte Wochenende alles in Real sehen. Sieht echt super aus. 
Wegen der __ Schwertlilien schreiben wir dann nochmal im Herbst.

Grüße!
Daniel


----------



## manni61 (26. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

und hier die andern ih´s


----------



## Digicat (28. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Servus Manni

Hast schon dieses Thema über Ozon gelesen 

Freue mich schon über deinen Ozonreaktor was zu lesen


----------



## manni61 (23. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

hallo helmut 

danke für den tipp


----------



## manni61 (23. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

hallo,

ich habe noch ein paar neue bilder 

  = herbi's liebling


----------



## Digicat (24. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Servus Manni

Schön wieder etwas von dir zu hören ....  warst wieder am Gletscher 

Nicht nur Herbi`s - Liebling ... auch mir gefällt er gut 

Gibts was neues in Sachen Ozon ...


----------



## manni61 (24. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

hallo helmut momentan läuft der abschäumer 
taifun noch ohne ozon kommt vieleicht im 
keller zum einsatz wenn die kois in der IH 
sind ausführlicher bericht folgt dann natürlich


----------



## manni61 (25. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

hab ein paar alte bilder gefunden 
so fings mal an


----------



## ibo (28. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*



Dr.J schrieb:


> Hallo Manni,
> 
> aus dem nicht weit entfernten Coburg (genauer D-E) ein :willkommen



dann bin ich ja richtig hier bin aus bamberg lach 


lg ibo


----------



## manni61 (30. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

wasser ist jetzt drin 
die ersten bewohner auch 
je nach temperatur im teich gehts mit
der rasselbande ab in den keller:shock


----------



## squidy (1. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

hi manni

erstmal  für deine anlage

darf ich fragen was für einen durchfluss du bei deiner IH hast? 
ich hab das problem das einiges an fischk***e am boden liegenbleibt und ich es mit einem Schieber richtung BA stossen muss.

wie beleuchtest du die Becken??


----------



## manni61 (11. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

hallo ich möchte  euch jetzt mal meine kois vorstellen
da ich sie am freitag in IH umgesetzt habe  schöne bilder machen konnte


----------



## manni61 (11. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

so die nächsten


----------



## manni61 (11. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

noch ein paar


----------



## manni61 (11. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

das sind die letzten  es sind 19 stück von 35-65 cm
5 japankoi nachzuchten sind auch dabei es mus nicht immer 
ein teurer japaner sein


----------



## Koi-Uwe (11. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Wirklich sehr schöne Koi, Klasse Qualität.
Besonders der GinRin Oshiba ist Super in meinen Augen 


Am kommenden WE kommen auch einige von meinen rein ins Warme


----------



## Christine (12. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Schöne Fische! 

Hunger leiden die auf jeden Fall nicht


----------



## rainthanner (12. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo Manni, 

sehr schöne Fische. 
Sehr schöner Teich und praktische IH. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Digicat (11. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Servus Manni

Und wie gehts deinen Koi in der IH .... 

Hat es Anlaufschwierigkeiten gegeben .... 

Hoffe das alles im Lot ist und deinen Koi gut geht 

Liebe Grüsse aus dem regnerischen Wien nach Kulmbach
Helmut


----------



## manni61 (11. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

hallo helmut so eine umsetzung der kois in die IH ist immer
damit verbunden eine voll funktionierende filteranlage
zu haben  mein läuft noch nicht so wie ich sie gerne hätte
muß dazu sagen hab kurz nach dem einsetzen mit malachit behandeltop
das dem helix so zugesetzt hat daß ich eine kammer tauschen mußte
jetzt gebe ich starterbakterien hinzu,fütterung sparsam bis ich mit dem nitrit
wieder bei 0 bin 
viele grüße aus kulmbach


----------



## Digicat (11. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Servus Manni



> so eine umsetzung der kois in die IH ist immer
> damit verbunden eine voll funktionierende filteranlage
> zu haben  mein läuft noch nicht so wie ich sie gerne hätte



War die Einlaufzeit zu kurz  oder durch die Behandlung mit ....


> muß dazu sagen hab kurz nach dem einsetzen mit malachit behandeltop
> das dem helix so zugesetzt hat daß ich eine kammer tauschen mußte



Hattest du erkrankte Koi oder war das vorsorglich


----------



## manni61 (12. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo leute hab gerade ein paar teichbilder geschossen.
Da meine Lieblinge in der IH sind brauche ich den Teich nicht mehr
abdecken und heizen  ist schon eine erleichterung.Filteranlange läuft 
gedimmt durch den Winter:


----------



## Digicat (18. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Servus Manni

Sehr schöne Bilder vom Teich ...

Läuft die Filteranlage nun "Rund"


----------



## manni61 (18. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo Helmut die Filteranlage hat sich etwas gebessert,muß
halt mit dem Futter sparsam umgehen dann wird das 
schon wieder den Kois gehts ja soweit gut  bei einer
Temperatur von 17,5 C noch kurz zu meiner Behandlung
hab immer mal probleme mit Ichthy habs aber gans gut in den
griff bekommen  im Januar ist der Rainer in meiner Gegend
dann laß ich von ihn noch einen Ceck machen


----------



## Digicat (18. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Manni das freut mich, daß es deinen Koi gut geht und der Filter auch in "Gänge" kommt 

"Daumen drück" das es so bleibt ....


----------



## manni61 (22. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo ein aktueles Winterbild von meinen Teich
mal ohne Abdeckung


----------



## manni61 (14. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo hier mal ein Bild von meinen kleinen

Zwei von ihnen schwimmen im Frühjahr im Teich
Der Ochiba und ein Ogon (eigene Nachzucht)
Mal sehen wie sie sich entwickeln


----------



## manni61 (17. Jan. 2010)

*AW:Innenhälterung*

Auch von mir wieder ein paar neue Bilder
Bei 16,5 C geht es der Bande ja gut


----------



## Koi-Uwe (17. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Einfach nur Klasse 

Ich schaue meinen Koi bei angenehmen 20° auch sehr gerne zu  Nur die draussen gebliebenen frieren sich gerade ein wenig den Popo ab


----------



## rainthanner (17. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo Manfred, 

ja so sehen sie aus: Gesunde Fische. Und das sind sie. 

Alles richtig gemacht. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## manni61 (12. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo hier von meiner stelle, ein paar aktuelle Winterbilder vom
frostigen Kulmbach -2 C 
Langsam hat man genug von dem Schnee


----------



## manni61 (21. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo Leute so eine IH ist schon eine feine Sache
Kann es nur jeden KOI-KICHI empfehlen
wer dazu die möglichkeit  hat natürlich
Bin gerade damit beschäftigt sie Handzahm zu
bekommen, ist natürlich von Vorteil wenn mann einen 
Cagoi hat werde mir heuer noch einen zulegen und vieleicht
eine Ochiba-sigure


----------



## Koi-Uwe (21. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

HeHeHe,
verfressene Bande 

Klasse 

Und beim Chagoi hast du 100% Recht


----------



## manni61 (23. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo hab heut mal ein bisschen geschauffelt1
Bei +5C und Regen da taut ja mal was
Vieleicht wirds ja entlich Frühling
So schauts jetzt aus


----------



## manni61 (26. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Ein kleiner hauch von Frühling über Kulmbach
sieht doch schon besser aus als beim letzten mal


----------



## Digicat (26. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Manni das schaut schon sehr gut aus .... 

Algen zu sehen ?


----------



## manni61 (26. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo Helmut 
Ein kleiner Belag auf der Folie aber der wird mit dem Besen 
abgefegt2


----------



## manni61 (28. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo eine Eisscholle treibt noch auf dem Teich rum
die hoffentlich auch bald weg,hab heute die Filteranlage wieder 
in betieb genommen Algen abgebürstet die landen im Vortex
Jetzt brauchs nun noch Temperatur :beten1


----------



## manni61 (1. März 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Unglaublich heute Nacht ist die Eisscholle abgetaut 
Sieht doch jetzt gar nicht so schlecht aus
Wasser hat aber nur 2,5 C


----------



## manni61 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo hier mal das Ergebnis meiner Reinigungsaktion
Super Wasser  Teichtiefe 1.70m Demnächst kommt
ein Tauch UV mit 30 Watt zum einsatz


----------



## manni61 (5. März 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hier noch der Tauch UV 30 Watt 
Jetzt kann`s Frühling werden, sieht aber momentan nett 
danach aus
Hat gerade -2C


----------



## manni61 (6. März 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Ohaaaa geht das schon wieder los, sah doch schon mal ganz gut aus
Der Eismatsch muß runter


----------



## manni61 (9. März 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo ich als alter Skifrak  steig um auf Schlittschuhfahren 
Die Eisbahn dazu hab ich ja
Wie des blos weitergeht


----------



## manni61 (9. März 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hier die tolle Eisbahn


----------



## manni61 (14. März 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo kaum zu glauben wir liegen im plus bereich
Da taut ja entlich mal was weg 
Hier ein paar Bildchen vom Teich,da gibt es ja leider nicht viel neues
Soll ja mitte der Woche wärmer werden,bin ja gespannt


----------



## kft-koi (15. März 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

wow
selten, das man nur 20 km weg mal echt was gutes sieht.

herzlichen glückwunsch


----------



## manni61 (17. März 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

 Hallo hier eine kleine , Nachtaufnahme' Wasser hat nunmehr 3,5C
 Das ist doch schon mal was,so kanns weiter gehen


----------



## manni61 (21. März 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

So kanns hoffentlich weitergehen........
Temperatur ist ja schon mal bei über 6 C angekommen
Haustiger ,Lissy´ wartet auch schon sehnsüchtig auf die Teichbewohner:knuddel
Die wollen entlich raus


----------



## manni61 (26. März 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

So die Filteranlage wäre bis auf eine Kleinigkeit in sachen Vortex klar
Die Temperatur ist momentan bei 10,5 C ,ein paar Grat brauchs aber noch
bis die Bande von der IH rauskann,zwei meiner Freunde aus dem Quarantänebecken
dürften heute schon mal raus


----------



## manni61 (2. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo aus dem frostigen Kulmbach -1 C
Das mit den Kois von IH nach draußen kann ich momentan wohl vergessen
Die Wassertemperatur ist auf 8,7 C zurückgegangen
Hier tut sich zur Zeit nicht viel, die __ Lilien sieht man auch kaum ,meine zwei vorboten 
drehen halt ihre runden


----------



## Digicat (2. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Servus Manni

Wird schon werden .... besser jetzt, solange die Koi noch in der IH sind, ein Kälteeinbruch, als wenn sie wieder im Teich schwimmen 

Deine beide Probanten können jetzt noch richtig geniessen 

Und deine __ Lilien sind schon groß ... bei uns sind sie gerade 5cm heraussen


----------



## manni61 (2. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo Helmut sehe ich auch so
Beim nächsten Bericht gibs ja vieleicht a` bisserl mehr zu sehen
Die Rasselbande hat auf IH keine Lust mehr!


----------



## manni61 (3. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

   
Heute wars mal wieder soweit,der Yamato mußte raus .
Parasitenabstrich war angesagt,aber nix gefunden okey
Hier noch ein schönes Teichbild gerade aufgenommen


----------



## Echinopsis (6. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo Manni,

das sieht ja sehr gut aus, halte uns wieder auf dem Laufenden!!


----------



## manni61 (7. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo habe gestern mal bei meinen Koihändler vorbeigeschaut
Bin natürlich wieder schwach geworden
An diesen einjährigen Ochibas konnte ich nicht vorbei gehn.
Mal schaun was draus wird


----------



## manni61 (10. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo​Am Teich tut sich ja langsam was,die __ lilien kommen entlich hoch
Die Wassertemperatur ist momentan bei 11 C, möchte am kommenden
Wochenende die Kois von der IH in den Teich umsetzen,ich hoffe bis dahin 
kriegen wir noch ein paar Grad zam
Die Filteranlage wächst auch so allmählich,Hellix ist drin und die letzte Kammer
besteht aus Aquarock und Kohle. Na dann kanns ja losgehn:cu


----------



## manni61 (16. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo hab heut entlich meinen Vortex etwas verändert
Ich hoffe es funktioniert auch
Hier ein paar Bilder dazu.
Die Teichtemperatur will einfach net nach oben,immer noch bei 11 C
Meine Freunde wollen doch nun entlich raus


----------



## manni61 (25. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo seid Anfang der Woche war es nun entlich soweit
Die Kois durften raus, das wurde auch entlich Zeit
Da war natürlich die Freude sehr groß,
Leider hab ich auch was trauriges zu berichten,einer meiner schönsten Kohakus
ist mir aus dem Teich gesprungen,das tut weh


----------



## Koi-Uwe (25. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hi Manni,
schöne Koi hast du 

Das mit dem Kohaku ist ja Megaärgerlich. 
Ich hab so einen kleinen Zaun auf meiner Mauer, viele finden sie schrecklich, aber man sieht wozu der gut sein kann.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/picture.php?albumid=822&pictureid=8171


----------



## manni61 (28. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

 Heute war mal wieder der Koi-Ball in Aktion.
Der is halt immer sehr beliebt, weil was Fressbahres drin is 
Die Temperatur hat sich knapp über 15C eingependelt,das ist doch net schlecht
Tschau


----------



## Digicat (28. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Geil  Manni

Schön deine prächtigen Koi in Action zu sehen 

Und das mit deinem Kohaku tut mir mehr als Weh 

Aber die Action läßt es vergessen  .... 

Freue mich schon auf das Fest`l der "Teichrocker" ... wann geht `s los in Kulmbach ... 
Ich bin dabei ... da sind mir die Kilometer wurscht .... 

Euch Franken gehört die Welt ... 

Wäre schön wenn wir es, wie im Vorjahr wiederholen könnten .....
Ließt da Eugen mit


----------



## Echinopsis (28. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*



Digicat schrieb:


> Freue mich schon auf das Fest`l der "Teichrocker" ... wann geht `s los in Kulmbach ...
> Ich bin dabei ... da sind mir die Kilometer wurscht ....



Wann? Welches Fest? Habe ich was verpasst? 
Bin dann natürlich dabei, wenn mich jemand einweiht 



Digicat schrieb:


> Euch Franken gehört die Welt ...



Das wissen wir Franken doch Helmut, das musst du nicht extra schreiben  

@manni: wunderschöne Bilder und schön deine Kois wieder mal zu sehen! Freue mich die Hübschen im Juni wieder mal zu sehen. Hoffe wir haben vor oder nach dem TT kurz Zeit


----------



## Digicat (28. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Servus Daniel

Habe ich was verpaßt ...



> Freue mich die Hübschen im Juni wieder mal zu sehen.


----------



## Echinopsis (28. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Wir machen ne Fahrgemeinschaft zum TT bei Eva, Manfred fährt mit. 

Und jetzt schieß du mal los, was habe ich verpasst?


----------



## Digicat (28. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Ach ... hast das verpaßt 



			
				Mitch schrieb:
			
		

> eigentlich könnten wir ja auch mal ein "teichrocker treffen" machen  (idee von manni61 der auch dabei war)


Quelle

Alles klar


----------



## Echinopsis (28. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

...dabei bin 
Meldest dich aber vorher mal Helmut gelle. So klangheimlich darfste nicht her


----------



## manni61 (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hier mal ein paar Bilder vom Grünzeug,da sieht man ja das es Sommer wird
Für das Teichrockertreffen machen wir einen Termin


----------



## Teich-Emminger (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo Manni,

tolle Bilder   Dein Teich gefällt mir total 

Kannst du mir sagen was das für Wasserpflanzen bei dir im Teich sind?
Und vieleicht noch, wo ich so Pflanzen bekomme?

Würde das bei mir nähmlich gerne so änlich machen!

Gruß Samuel


----------



## manni61 (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo Samuel
Die Planzen an der längsseite sind Wasserlilien,und das andere ist eine art 
Schilfgras,wo man solche Pflanzen bekommt,sicherlich schwierig,du kannst mal bei einem Gärtner oder Baumarkt nachfragen,wenn ich mich erinnere hab ich im Hagebaumarkt mal was mitgenommen.
Hier noch ein Bildchen


----------



## Teich-Emminger (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Danke Manni 
für die schnelle Antwort!



dann mal sehen ob ich sowas in meiner umgebung auftreiben kann

Gruß Samuel


----------



## manni61 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo was macht man bein diesem super Wetter
Man schaut beim Koihändler vorbei
Bin natülich wieder schwach geworden,die beiden mußten mit.
Ein kleiner Goshiki und ein Perl-Chagoi der eine Beschuppung wie kleine 
Perlen hat ist Interesant.Die beiden gehn jetzt erstmal in Quarantäne, bin schon gespannt was draus wird


----------



## manni61 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo heut gabs mal wieder einen kleinen Snack am Abend 
Verfressene Bande trots Wassertemperatur von 12C !!! 
Schön anzusehen wie mein Oschiba wieder Farbe bekommt,durch der Überwinterung in der IH werden halt bei manchen die Farben etwas blas,bei Sonnenlicht ist das schnell wieder normal :cu


----------



## manni61 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo hab Heute eine kleine Motorradtour unternommen ging sozusagen ins Wasser
Dafür eine kleine Entschädigung in Kulmbach Sonnenschein
Schnell ein paar Fotos schießen vom Teich,das Wasser ist ja wunderbar und Werte auch.
Meine Filterumgestaltung hat sich gelohnt


----------



## Koi-Uwe (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Ist wirklich sehr schön mit tollem Besatz


----------



## manni61 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Danke Uwe dein Teich ist auch nicht schlecht und dein Besatz auch, und deine Homepage ist 
Grüße aus Kulmbach


----------



## manni61 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Servus Regen in Kulmbach bei 10,5 C 
Da kommt keine Stimmung hoch,im Teich bei 12,5 C gehts auch so dahin.
Hoffentlich geht die Temperatur bald wieder etwas nach oben des wäre nicht schlecht
Und so sieht es momentan am Teich aus


----------



## Echinopsis (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

 Manni

danke fürs zeigen, sieht wie immer sehr gut bei Dir aus


----------



## manni61 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo hier mal wieder ein paar aktuelle Bilder vom Teich
Zwei meiner Freunde mußte in den Keller nachdem ich mit  Nitrit und denn Lästigen
__ Parasiten zu kämpfen hatte.Die beiden hatten sich so richtig ramponiert.
Ist natürlich von Vorteil wenn mann ein Quarantänebecken hat


----------



## manni61 (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo hier mal wieder ein paar Fotos vom Teich und vom Koi-Kichi


----------



## Annett (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo Manni.

Geht es Deinen Rackern und dem Teich wieder gut?
Wirklich schade, dass Du nicht am TT teilnehmen konntest. 
Wobei ich sagen muss, wir haben Deinen Sitzplatz würdig auszufüllen gewußt.  Mit Pflanzen.... 

Vielleicht ergibt sich ja doch nochmal irgendwann die Gelegenheit.


----------



## manni61 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo 2bis3 mal im Jahr muß ich die __ Lilien etwas kürzen sonst wuchern 
sie denn Teich total zu 
Und so gehts Schlauchboot rein und los  
Noch eines zu den Kois hab heuer immer wieder etwas Probleme mit den lästigen __ Parasiten.
Ohne Medikamente gehts halt nett
Beim nächsten TT versuch ich dabei zusein.

Viele Grüße aus Kulmbach und Lieben Gruß an Annett


----------



## Christine (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo Manni,

hier ist Deine Chance: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/27121


----------



## manni61 (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo
Hab gestern Abend bei einem kühlen Bierchen
ein paar Koifotos geschossen
Abends is halt die beste Zeit etwas zu relexen am Teich, trotz der Hitze
Viele Grüße aus Kulmbach


----------



## Schaffi (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo Ihr, echt svchöne Bilder/Fische

Manni, kannst Du mir mal einen Tipp geben, wo ich diese viereckigen Regentonnen bekommen kann? 

Die scheinen mir Ideal zu sein ( Anschlüsse besser anbirngen ) und wieviel Liter haben die? 

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Digicat (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Servus Manni

Phantastisch 

Da läßt sich ein Bier genießen ... 

.... auch "ohne"  Deutschland - Uruguay .... oder hast du einen Fernseher auf der Terrasse stehen gehabt ..... würde es bei diesen Temperaturen verstehen


----------



## manni61 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo Stefan die Regentonnen hab ich im BayWa-Bau und Gartenmarkt gekauftk
Viele Grüße


----------



## manni61 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

 Hab gerade etwas Zeit gehabt, für ein paar Bilder,einfach toll wenn alles so blüht
Die Teichtemperatur ist heuer das erste Mal über 25C geklettert,kein wunder bei der Hitze
da ist wichtig möglichst viel Sauerstoff einzubringen.
Es grüßt der Jap...Franke Manni


----------



## manni61 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo aus dem Regenloch Kulmbach
Den Kois jugt das überhaut nicht wenns was Fressbahres gibtBei einer Wassertemperatur von 20C optimal


----------



## sascha73 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo Manni , 


bin jetzt auch hier angemeldet , vergiß meine CD mit dem Bildern deiner IH nicht 

Gruß Sascha aus Kronach


----------



## sascha73 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Danke für die CD das ging ja super schnell , leider war ich nicht zu hause hätte

gern etwas  mit dir gewafft udn koi geglotzt


Anlage ist schon online :

www.indoor-koihaltung.der

hab sie ganz oben bei ANLAGEN BIS 10000ltr eingestellt , Gruß Sascha


----------



## manni61 (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

 Heute möchte ich euch mal meinen Neffen Maximiliean vorstellen,der auch ein kleiner Koi-Kichi ist
Zwei Kois sind in seinem Besitz ein Ochiba und Kujaku nicht schlecht


----------



## Digicat (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Servus Manni

Wie immer schöne Bilder 

Hast du am Wasser etwas gedreht 

Bilde mir ein der "Gelbstich" ist weg 

Ist da vielleicht schon Ozon im Spiel


----------



## manni61 (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo Helmut einen leichten Gelbstich hat das Wasser,sieht man auf dem Foto nicht so.
Mit Ozon hab ich noch nichts gemacht
Hab denn Filter etwas verändert,zum beispiel einen TauchUV ,Filtermaterial
Meine Wasserwerte sind im grünen bereich das ist ok
Viele Grüße aus Kulmbach


----------



## manni61 (6. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo Grüße aus dem verregneten Kulmbach 16 C  
Hier noch ein paar aktuelle Bilder vom Teich,der immerhin noch 19,5C hat
Den Kois ist das Regenwetter ja piep egal,aber es könnt schon mal langsam mit dem Regen
nachlassen:beten


----------



## robsig12 (6. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hi Manni, bei mir sind es nur noch 18,9 Grad. Den schönen Juli müsse  wir nun wohl büssen.

Ich merke bei mir schon etwas weniger Fresslust am Teich.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (6. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Echt klasse Koi Manni 


Wir haben hier in H noch geschmeidige 21° im Becken


----------



## Butterfly (10. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Sehr schön gemacht ihr koiteich!! Nicht so ein eingewachsener ,,Tümpel" wie manch anderer hat. Viele Grüße aus Berlin


----------



## LilRainbow (10. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo Manni =) 
mal eine Frage viele sagen ja pflanzen im Koiteich sind tabu =( der Meinung bin ich aber nicht finde sie total schön .. 
daher wollte ich fragen in welcher tiefe du das __ schilf und die __ lilien gepflanzt hast ..


zudem wollte ich fragen ob es passieren kann das jungfische 7-13 cm im bodenablauf verschwinden können ?!   will mir ja bei fertigstellung nächsten jahres nich gleich große Kois kaufen sondern zusehen wie sie sich entwickeln 

Mfg Manuel


----------



## robsig12 (10. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

10 - 12 cm können schon mal in den BA verschwinden. Finden sich aber dann in der Pumpen/Filterkammer wieder. 

Bei mir ist es noch nicht passiert, habe aber von Bekannten schon gehört, dass da mal ein kleiner im US II übernachtet hat. 

Einen Schuzt um den BA zu machen, birgt aber die Gefahr, dass er schnell zusetzt, und Laub und Pflanzenteile nicht abgesaugt werden können.


----------



## manni61 (10. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo Manuel die __ Lilien stehen so ca. 35cm im Wasser,natürlich gut befestigt
dann geht das recht gut. Mit kleinen Kois im Teich,ist natürlich immer so ne sache, mir is es auch schon passiert das da einer im Filter gelandet ist.Bei mir is es ja so,meine Kois sind alle so ab 45cm da setzt man eigendlich keine Jungfische dazu,aber wies halt so is,sind heuer 4 dazu gekommen größe so um 10cm sind bis jetzt im Teich geblieben Also schnell raus füttern.
Gruß Manni


----------



## manni61 (12. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo hier mal ein paar aktuelle Fotos vom Herzstück
Läuft einwandfrei,:und so schauts momentan aus.Wassertemperatur bei 20C
Das is okey.


----------



## LilRainbow (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo Manni  
mit was hast du die Tonnen aus Bild 3 gefüllt ?! bin neugierig


----------



## manni61 (14. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo Manuel das ist ganz normales HELIX 19`` ca 400l belüftet


----------



## sascha73 (14. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

wahrscheinlich __ Hel-x 17er  --------- 19er gibt es denke ich mal nicht.


----------



## manni61 (14. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

:sorry Sind natürlich 17er __ Hel-x 
Danke Sascha


----------



## manni61 (1. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo hier mal von mir wieder ein paar Bildchen
Viel Spaß damit:cu


----------



## manni61 (7. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo hier mal der Nachwuchs  mal schaun was draus wird. Vieleicht is ja ein echter Champion dabei


----------



## manni61 (9. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

 so schaut meine schöne Seerose momentan aus,abgenagt
Aber so is es halt,hier auch gut zu sehen mein Nachwuchs,ein kleiner Goshiki und natürlich meine Ochibas


----------



## Annett (10. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo Manni.

Es freut mich, dass es Deinen Fischen ganz offensichtlich wieder richtig gut geht.
Und schade, dass Du damals nicht am TT teilnehmen konntest.


----------



## manni61 (18. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo langsam gehts ja auf den Herbst zu auch wenns noch nett so ausschaut,
nur meine Teichtemperatur ist runtergegangen auf 15C  In meiner IH is jetzt schon alles klar für den kommenden Winter,ich hoff natürlich das ich die Bande noch eine Zeit draußen lassen kann:cu


----------



## Koi-Uwe (18. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hi,
willst du alle rein holen ? Oder dürfen ein paar draußen bleiben ?


----------



## Digicat (18. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Servus Manni

Du bist Spitze .... 

Dein letztes Bild, mit dem Plakat "Koikichi aus Kulmbach"  ... sehr gelungen .... 
Sag mal im Namen des Forum`s .... Danke  fürs Nennen des Forum`s 

Und es war wirklich schade das du nicht am FTT teilnehmen konntest 
Aber ich bin mir sicher ... 2011 gibts bestimmt wieder ein "Franken-Teich-Treffen"


----------



## manni61 (18. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo Uwe die kommen natürlich alle rein,platz hab ich ja
Und dann noch eines 2 werden noch verkauft
Dann geht das schon


----------



## Joachim (18. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo Manni,

für das 4. Bild muss ich dich ja direkt noch mal offiziell belobigen.      (wegen des Bildes an deiner Wand  )


----------



## manni61 (25. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo jetzt wirds ja so richtig Herbst,hier ein paar Regenbilder vom Teich
Wassertemperatur ist immerhin noch 15C
Ich hoff das es noch ein paar schöne Tage gibt,und die Kois so lange es geht draußen bleiben können
Schau mer mal Tschau


----------



## fbr (25. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo Manni,
TOLLE Fotos


----------



## nico1985 (25. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo, deine IH ist Klasse! Wie machst du denn das mit der Feuchtigkeit im Raum! Ich habe ja eine ganze Hütte mit Fenster die leider fast jeden morgen von innen beschlagen sind!?? Bei deinen jungen Koi, wie haben sich denn bei denen die Farbe entwickelt?? Bei meinen kleinen sind die meisten noch gelb und nur wenige sind weiß!!


gruß nico


----------



## manni61 (25. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo Nico da bei mir noch keine Heizung geht laß ich einfach ein Fenster gekippt so kann 
die feuchtigkeit nach draußen, sonst temperier ich die beiden Kellerräume auf 18C wasser ist dann so um die 16,5C das ist okey
Meine kleinen entwickeln sich erstaulich gut,auch die Farben sind bei mir recht schön,obwohl sie seid ein paar Wochen in der IH sind. Ich mach morgen mal ein paar schöne Fotos von der Bande


----------



## nico1985 (26. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Ja das wär schön! Freue mich schon auf die Bilder!

gruß nico


----------



## fbr (26. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo Manni,
sind die Wasserlilien genmanipuliert weil sie so groß sind oder hast Du so viele Nährstoffe im Wasser?


----------



## manni61 (26. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo Franz die waschsen jedes Jahr so,hab noch keine Nachforschungen angestellt an was 
das liegen könnte, kannst du recht haben mit den Nährstoffen im Teich


----------



## manni61 (26. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo Nico hier die versprochenen Bilder von den kleinen


----------



## nico1985 (26. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Da sind schon ganz hübsche dabei!

gruß nico


----------



## manni61 (1. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo hier  ein paar aktuelle Bilder vom Teich,jetzt wirds Herbst
Vieleicht bekommen wir ja einen goldenen Herbst,des wär auch net schlecht
Viel Spaß mit den Bildern


----------



## manni61 (9. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo so kanns weitergehn,heute waren es 17C und herrlicher Sonnenschein
Teich hat noch 13C,nachttemperatur war nur 3C Letztes Jahr waren die Kois ja schon in der IH.Heuer bleibt die Rasselbande solange es geht draußen,sind ja noch sehr gut drauf Und so sah es heut bei mir aus


----------



## ffwnad (10. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo

Ha Ha  da fehlen ja zwei Koi´s!
ubs die schwimmen ja bei mir rum. Danke noch mal für die schönen koi´s. 
Den beiden geht es gut. haben die reise sehr gut überstanden.

Ps: Manni´s Koi Wohlfühl-Oase, anders kann man seine Anlage nicht bezeichnen, sieht in Natura viel besser aus als auf den Foto´s   

mfg André


----------



## manni61 (10. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo Andre ,danke für das kompliment ,freut mich sehr das sie den Transsport gut überstanden haben,war auch eine sehr gute Idee mit den Fässern,Hut ab
Vieleicht kannst Du ja mal ein paar Bilder vom neuen zuhause schießen,würde mich sehr freuen


----------



## manni61 (12. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo die letzten Tage ist die Teichtemperatur bei mir gans schön in den Keller gegangen 9,9C mal sehn wies da weitergeht,so langsam Spiel ich mit dem gedanken IH die muß ich halt jetzt fit machen Und ab gehts dann halt in den Keller


----------



## ffwnad (12. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo manni

Versuche am Wochenende ein paar Bilder zu machen.

Ist zwar etwas Schade das deine Koi´s ihren Teich verlassen müssen, aber deine IH ist doch auch nicht schlecht. 

mfg andré


----------



## Butterfly (12. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hi.
Shicke Fische und schönes Thermometer, habe das selbe!!  

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## Teich-Emminger (12. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo Manni,

das Thermometer finde ich auch echt klase 

Sagst mir bitte wo ich sowas bekomme

Danke


----------



## Butterfly (12. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Ich habe es bei Fres*napf gekauft.

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## manni61 (16. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo zu den Pooltermometer gibt es bei www. wetterstation-shop.de 
Meine IH is mitterweile klar schiff,Wasser ist zur Hälfte drin der Rest wird mit Teichwasser
aufgefüllt Hier noch ein paar Bildchen von Heute,wassertemperatur 9,2C


----------



## manni61 (18. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo da die letzte Nacht die Temperatur wieder um ein Grad gefallen ist 8,2C wars heute 
soweit die Kois gehn in die IH hier mal der Koi-Kichi beim abkeschern und das erste Foto von IH. Hat wieder mal alles super geklappt


----------



## Echinopsis (18. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Klasse Bilder Manni!
Dein IH sieht echt spitze aus!


----------



## manni61 (21. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo die Rasselbande hat sich in der IH schon recht gut eingewöhnt Filter läuft gut,wassertemperatur wird jetzt langsam hochgefahren Teichtemperatur hat nur noch 7C der Winter kann kommrn


----------



## buddler (22. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

neoprenanzug?echte männer gehen doch in badehose rein

schöne anlage.platz hätte ich ja eigendlich auch noch,mhhhh.
mal sehen,was das nächste jahr an projekten bringt.
gruß aus bochum
jörg


----------



## manni61 (22. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo Jörg danke für das kompliment kann eine IH nur empfehlen,bei mir war das so,ich möchte meine Fische das ganze Jahr sehen,und nett nur die hälfte davon,dazu kommt
abdecken,heizen hatt ich alles Jahrelang, so entschied ich mich eine IH zu bauen,bin sehr zufrieden damit,so kann mann auch mal mit seinen lieblingen abtauchen oder sie etwas handzahm machen, macht riesen spaß:hai


----------



## buddler (22. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

kann ich mir gut vorstellen.bring mich nicht auf den geschmack.
die vorteile liegen klar auf der hand.
viel spass mit deiner bande.
jörg


----------



## manni61 (23. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo hier mal ein Bilder von meinen Kujaku den ich vor zwei Jahren erworben habe,30€ ca 12cm,hat heuer leider seine Farbe verloren aber der wachstum ist enorm hat er momentan eine größe von knapp 50cm,der bleibt


----------



## zAiMoN (23. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

heftig, wie der die Farbe verloren hat..

und für 12cm sieht der aber dick aus  oder meintest du 21cm?

find deine innenhälterung richtig geil , allein wie einfach du die Koi umsetzen kannst , einfach durchs -ich nehme mal an "Kellerfenster" in die IH , sehr gut gelöst 

Grüße nach Kulmbach 

edit, dachte es wäre im Keller...


----------



## ffwnad (28. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo Manni

Hier hast du mal ein paar Bilder deiner ehemaligen Koi´s.  

und noch welche von ein paar neuen Spielkameraden.

Kurze Info vom neuen Zuhause:

Wassertemp.:                 10°C
Tiefe max.:                         3m
Tiefe durchschnitt :          2m
Wassermenge :    ca. : 1500m³

Mfg 

andré


----------



## manni61 (6. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo Leute heute taucht der Koi-Kichi mal sozusagen ab denn Kois war der Eindringling noch nicht so willkommen, wir arbeiten aber drann Gruß Manni & Maximilian


----------



## zAiMoN (6. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

lol 

gabs einen Grund für den Tauchgang?

hätte auch gerne so eine IH...


----------



## manni61 (6. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo Simon es macht einfach Spaß mal in das Becken zu springen:hai und die Bande mal unter wasser zu sehen möchte das heuer öfter mal machen is einfach ne tolle sache,was soll man schon anderes machen bei dem.........


----------



## Teich-Emminger (7. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Ich bin auch total begeistert von deiner IH 

Sowas wünscht sich doch echt jeder richtige Koiliebhaber 

Ich sehe mir deine Bilder immer sehr gerne an... weiter so!!


----------



## manni61 (27. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo jetzt is er da Hier ein paar Bilder von draußen und von der IH
Die Teichtemteratur liegt heute bei nun noch 3,9 C in der IH fühlen sich meine Freunde bei 16,5C sau wohl


----------



## manni61 (4. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo der Winter is ja jetzt voll da hier ein paar Bilder vom Teich der nur noch ein Temperatur von 0,5C hat,in 20cm tiefe gemessen
Grüße aus Kulmbach


----------



## manni61 (19. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo momentan bei mir wieder Schneefall was sonst, hier ein paar Bildchen vom Teich Grüße aus Kulmbach


----------



## manni61 (20. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo,hier mal ein paar Fotos von meinen kleinen,mal was anderes als Winterbilder
Die sich in der IH recht gut entwickeln,schau mer mal was bis zum Frühjahr drauß wird
Noch eine schlechte Mitteilung mußte meinen Ochiba Ginrin einschläfern,wegen eines Tumors,das geht unter die Haut is halt immer schade wenns ein schöner Koi war.
Bild möchte ich euch ersparen,kein schöner anblick,für die Zukunft vieleicht wird ja einer von den kleinen Ochibas richtig gut.


----------



## Teich-Emminger (21. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo Manni,

einen tollen Nachwuchs hast du da 

Ich hoffe wir bekommen sowas auch mal die nächsten Jahre hin in unserem neuen Teich 

Ach, und wenn du mal keinen Platzt mehr hast, nehme ich dir gerne welche ab


----------



## manni61 (21. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Danke Samuel bis nächstes Jahr sind die kleinen soweit,hab ja 30 davon die kann ich nett alle behalten,komm gerne darauf zurück Grüße aus Kulmbach


----------



## manni61 (25. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

​Hallo besinnliche Weihnachtefeiertage an alle Teichfreunde:baum1 wünscht euch der Koi-Kichi 15cm Neuschnee heute Nacht,der Winter hat uns Franken voll im griff
Hier ein paar Bilder so schauts momentan am Teich aus
Und noch die verfressene Rasselbande in der IH


----------



## Digicat (25. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Servus Manni

Danke, Dir auch noch Frohe Weihnachten .....

Na das schaut ja arg aus .... der viele Schnee 

Deine Koi sind aber gut drauf 

Sag, kannst ein paar Koi ablichten und als Avatar verkleinern .... mit dem Artennamen benamt .... 

Koi fehlen noch komplett in der Avatarliste ..... 

Bitte  ..... vielleicht schliessen sich ja auch noch der eine oder andere Koi-Kichi an


----------



## manni61 (26. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo Helmut dir auch noch nachträglich schöne Weihnachten:baum1 Das mit den Koibildern mach ich natürlich Der viele Schnee geht einen schon manchmal auf den Keks1
aber dafür gibts eine tolle Winterlandschaft zu sehen, einfach zum genießen


----------



## Digicat (26. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Servus Manni



> Das mit den Koibildern mach ich natürlich



Danke ...


----------



## manni61 (1. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo die Koikichis wünschen allen Teichfreunden alles gute für neue Jahr:newyear und das der Frühling möglichst bald einzug hält


----------



## kikoi (1. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo Manni

Auch Dir ein gesundes neues Jahr!

P.S.
Hab soeben diesen Thread gelesen und muss sagen...

klasse IH!

Viele Grüße
Micha


----------



## manni61 (7. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo bei 6C + da taut mal was weg,so kanns weitergehn Hier ein paar Bildchen vom Teich


----------



## Digicat (7. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Servus Manni

Ja, bei Tauwetter geht das "Ratz Fatz" ....

Hätte eine bitte, du zeichnest doch sicher auch die WT auf 

Kannst die mal bitte durchgeben


----------



## manni61 (7. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo Helmut die WT gemessen in 20cm tiefe 0.6C
Grüße aus Kulmbach


----------



## Digicat (7. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Danke Manni 

Wollte aber eigentlich wissen wie es vor dem Tauwetter war und jetzt 

Geht mir um dieses Thema
Sorry das ich Dich da mit einspanne


----------



## manni61 (7. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo Helmut kein problem vor dem Tauwetter konstant 0.4C Fühler hängt in ca 20cm tiefe und jetzt auf 0,6C raufgegangen


----------



## Digicat (7. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Servus Manni

Danke für die Werte


----------



## manni61 (13. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo Dauerregen in Kulmbach bei 5C+ Wassertemperatur 0.7C da kannst Du zuschauen wie die weiße Pracht schwindet aber bleibt des so,kommt da vieleicht doch  schon etwas der Frühling durch


----------



## manni61 (15. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo die letzten Tage habn den Schnee gans schön zugesetzt,bei +2C Wassertemperatur is 
jetzt der Teich sogar Eisfrei für mitte Januar sehr ungewöhnlich Viele Grüße aus Kulmbach


----------



## manni61 (23. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo der Winter hat uns wieder Heute Nacht hat Väterchen frost auch bei mir den Teich mit einer Eisschicht überzogen,Wasser is bei 0,8C Grüße aus Kulmbach


----------



## manni61 (29. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo so sieht es momentan bei mir aus,etwas  von draußen und drinnen
Grüße aus Kulmbach


----------



## Koi-Uwe (29. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hi Manni,
so wie es ausschaut stehen deine Koi aber gut im Futter 

Immer wieder schön zu sehen


----------



## manni61 (12. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo Schneefall in Kulmbach bei +2C der Winter is halt noch nett ganz vorbei,obwohl der Teich wieder mal Eisfrei ist,denn Kois in der IH is der Winter allerdings egal,hauptsach es gibt immer wieder was zum fressen
Grüße aus Kulmbach


----------



## R8. (12. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

:willkommen

Dein einer Tancho Koi sieht toll aus.. will auch


----------



## kikoi (12. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Insgesamt klasse Anlage

Wo kaust Du Deine Fische?
Gerne per PN!!!

Gruß

Micha


----------



## manni61 (12. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Servus Micha  ein großer Teil der Kois stammen alle von Koi-Krauß,kennst Du ja bestimmt,es sind auch ein paar schöne Nachzuchten dabei die sind aus Wiesentheid von Fischzucht Dahms. 
Grüße aus Kulmbach


----------



## manni61 (18. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo hier mal ein Teichbildchen ohne Schnee und Eis  vieleicht bleibt das ja so, währe nicht schlecht,wassertemperatur ist bei 2C Der Frühling kann ja dann langsam kommen
Grüße aus Kulmbach


----------



## Tancho22 (18. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo Manni,

eine total schöne Anlage hast du da!!!!!!!!!

Du ich bin neugierig, wie hast du deine Pflanzen denn im Teich befestigt, ohne das die Koi die wegschleppen oder sonst irgendwas damit anfangen?


----------



## manni61 (19. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo Eileen die Pflanzkübel sind natürlich richtig befestigt,die __ Lilien werden ja im Sommer fast 2m hoch Ich hab ein paar Bilder geschossen,da sieht man gut die befestigung die besteht aus Holzwinkel und Draht Und noch ein Foto zwei meiner Freunde 
Grüße aus Kulmbach


----------



## Highway (26. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo Manni,

ein herzlicher Gruß mal aus Leuchetz    ist ne gute Idee mit den __ Lilien. Hast du die auch beschwert, damit sie unten bleiben?

Ich habe da Steine mit draufgelegt, damit sie nicht wieder hochkommen.


----------



## manni61 (26. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Servus Uwe die Pflanzkübel sind bei mir nicht beschwert,die sind mitlerweile so schwer,die stehen so fest Beton
Grüße aus Kulmbach


----------



## Highway (26. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Servus Manni,

ja dann kann ich das verstehen

Ich hab leider damals beim Teichbau den Fehler gemacht, das ich nicht alles schön begradigt habe, deshalb halten in diesem Bereich keine Kübel. 

Na ich denke mal beim nächsten Bau wird´s bestimmt besser, dann hab ich mehr dazugelernt und mach keine solchen Fehler mehr.


----------



## manni61 (28. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo hier mal ein Bildchen von gestern und von heute Abend,gestern Schnee heut wieder alles braun,jetzt kanns dann schon mal langsam richtung Frühling gehen,ich hab genug von dem Winter
Grüße aus Kulmbach


----------



## manni61 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo es scheint doch nun langsam in richtung Frühling zu gehen,der Teich hat momentan eine Temperatur von 7,2 C das is ja schonmal was den meine Freunde habn keine lust mehr auf Keller Grüße aus Kulmbach


----------



## manni61 (3. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo heut wars  nun entlich soweit,die ersten Kois dürften raus Teichtemperatur hat ca. 13C so kanns weitergehen Gruß aus Kulmbach


----------



## manni61 (5. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

 Hier noch ein kleiner Nachschlag,der Nachwuchs hat sich recht gut entwickelt,mein neuer und zu guter letzt ein Teichfoto,schönen Abend.Gruß aus Kulmbach


----------



## mitch (8. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

hallo manni,

hier ist deine rasselbande


----------



## manni61 (8. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

 heut wars entlich soweit die KOIS dürften raus bei 13,5C Wassertemperatur,
hat wieder mal alles super funktioniert,hier eine kleine Doku viel Spaß.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (8. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hi Manni,
ich kenne das ja auch. Man sieht den Koi richtig an das sie sie sich darüber freuen


----------



## manni61 (8. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Danke Mitsch super Bilder,immer wieder toll anzuschauen


----------



## manni61 (10. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo ein sonniger Frühlingstag in Kulmbach und so sieht es momentan am Teich aus,herrlich


----------



## manni61 (21. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

 so kanns weitergehen,sonnenschein pur, und jede menge Temperatur Teichwasser hat momentan 15C nett schlecht,na den  Und hier ein paar Fotos vom Teich


----------



## shanana (21. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

was sind denn das für pflanzen ? ist das eine schilfart ?


----------



## mitch (21. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

hi,

das sind die "fränkischen-monster-__ schwertlilien" vom manni


----------



## troll20 (22. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*



mitch schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> das sind die "fränkischen-monster-__ schwertlilien" vom manni



Die bekommen ja auch einen Monstermäsigen KOI- Dünger, shen aber wirklich super aus.

mfg René
PS schöne Ostern @ all


----------



## shanana (23. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

die sehen echt super aus.
haste denn einen link von dem manni ? oder einen unsernamen ? oder eventuell selbst was abzugeben ?


----------



## Digicat (23. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Servus Marcel

Link

Bekommst beim [DLMURL="http://www.nymphaion.de/xtc/index.php/cat/c72_flaches-Wasser.html/page/3"]Werner (Nymphaion)[/DLMURL] oder im I-Net (Googeln) oder eventuell von anderen Usern (werden immer wieder Angeboten) 

Meine __ Iris ...
   

Frohe Ostern


----------



## manni61 (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo heut Abend gabs für meine Freunde wiedermal --Süßwassergarnelen und Bachfrohkrebse voher kurz in Wasser eingelegt,und los gehts, eine schöne beschäftigung am Abend für die Kois Gruß aus Kulmbach


----------



## manni61 (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo gerstern hats entlich mal ordentlich geschüttet leiden nicht für meine Lilie,die hat der Regen und Wind platt gemacht:shock mal sehen was da noch zu retten ist Noch ein Bildchen vom Abschäumer der momentan recht gut geht Gruß aus Kulmbach


----------



## manni61 (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo sind des jetzt schon die Eismänner  oder nett,der Teich hat auf jedenfall ganz schön abgekühlt11,7C schau mer mal wies weitergeht,etwas wärmere Nächte wären schon mal okey Grüße aus Kulmbach


----------



## manni61 (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo hier mal die ganze Rasselbande beim Abendleckerli:hai
Grüße aus Kulmbach


----------



## mitch (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

hi manni,

einfach nur klasse


----------



## manni61 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Danke Mitsch ich muß mal dringend vorbeikommen, vieleicht mit einen mitbringsel ? Gruß Manni


----------



## manni61 (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

 da meine Freunde,eine meinen Seerosen abgefressen habn.Mußte ich mir auf die schnelle was einfallen lassen Wegen etwas Sonnenschutz,der Teich hat zwar immer etwas Schatten,aber die idee mit Schwimminsel ist ja super,also hab so ein Teil mal gebastelt und heute eingesetzt.Danke an Mitsch für die Bepfanzung,mal sehn was draus wird. Gruß aus Kulmbach


----------



## manni61 (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo hier mal ein Regenbildchen vom Teich  is ja auch mal gut für die Natur
Gruß aus Kulmbach


----------



## manni61 (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo der Koifutterball is immer wieder ein Hit bei meiner Rasselbande,immer wieder toll zuzusehen.Die Wassertemperatur ist momentan bei 19C  Grüße aus Kulmbach


----------



## mitch (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

hi manni,

na die insel macht sich doch recht gut  und auch schon bebaut


----------



## manni61 (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo,hab heute mal ein paar Bildchen von meinen Seerose, oder was davon heuer noch da ist immerhin doch noch ein paar Blüten und meine Schwimminsel hat sich sehr gut entwickelt,gefällt mir echt gut,dank hier nochmal an Mitsch an die Pfanzen können meine Jungs leider nicht ran
Grüße aus Kulmbach


----------



## manni61 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

 Leute hab heute mal eine kleine Tour mit meinem Roller unternommen Richtung-Vogtland hier das mitbringsel,ein Top-SHUSUI ja die Koisucht lässt einen halt nicht los da kann man nix machen


----------



## Thundergirl (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

 Manni,

lieben Gruß aus MV.

Ja der würde mir auch gefallen. Pass gut auf, auf den Kleinen, damit ich ihn nächstes Jahr mitnehmen kann. 

Übrigens läuft bei mir seit Montag endlich eine Tauch-UVC und die Schwebealgen verschwinden zusehends. Der Rasselbande geht es sonst gut. Sind alle richtig zahm geworden. Haben mich wahrscheinlich auch ein wenig vermisst.

Na dann mach weiter so...


----------



## manni61 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo Nicole sei gespannt,ich hab da schon was für dich,wenn du im nächsten Jahr in Kulmbach bist Gruß Manni


----------



## Thundergirl (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Na dann kann ich ich mich ja schon freuen und drüber nachdenken, was du da für mich bereit hälst.

 höchstwahrscheinlich gibt es schon vorher ein wiedersehen beim FTT.


----------



## toschbaer (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Siehst Du Manni,
Nicole kann es nicht abwarten, was Du Schönes für sie bereit hältst! 

Und Dein Teich mit samt Koi wird immer wieder gerne gesehen!  

Der Shusui ist sehr interessant und auf die Entwicklung bin ich mal gespannt!

Wie alt- wie groß - welcher Züchter?


LG
Friedhelm


----------



## manni61 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo Friedhelm hier die Daten von meinen neuen Freund Alter 1Jahr ,Größe ca 15cm ,Züchter Yamajyu bin auch schon gespannt wie der sich entwickelt Grüße aus Kulmbach


----------



## manni61 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo,hier mal eine Nachtaufnahme meiner Schwimminsel,die mitlerweile ganz schön an Größe zugenommen hat Super Planzen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Guten Abend aus Kulmbach


----------



## mcreal (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*



manni61 schrieb:


> Hallo,hier mal eine Nachtaufnahme meiner Schwimminsel,die mitlerweile ganz schön an Größe zugenommen hat Super Planzen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Guten Abend aus Kulmbach



Hallo manni,


boah,die sieht ja wirklich richtig Klasse aus!


----------



## manni61 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo gerade geschossen,die gefräßige Bande:hai und meine monster __ lilien Grüße aus Kulmbach


----------



## manni61 (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo hier ein paar Bildchen vom Teich,Schwimminsel die fast zugewachsen is wahnsinn und natürlich von meinen Freunden viel Spaß damit Grüße aus Kulmbach


----------



## manni61 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo heute mußte ich überraschend zu einen Tauchgang aufbrechen,zum leid meinen Freunde, die auf so einen Eindringling keine lust haben,aber da müssen se halt durch
Grund ich mußte den Bodenablauf etwas auf vordermann bringen,kleichzeitig wenn mal drin is das ganze mal aus der Unterwassersicht betrachtet,wirklich immer wieder ein Erlebnis kann ich nur empfehlen Ohne meines Neffen Maxi währe dieser Bericht heute nicht entstanden,der hat kurzerhand die tollen Bilder geschossen Grüße aus Kulmbach


----------



## Digicat (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Servus Manni

Schöne Bilder hat dein Neffe geschossen 

Bei Dir spürt man förmlich die Liebe zu deinen Koi 

Konntest du die Verstopfung des BA beseitigen


----------



## manni61 (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo Helmut,danke für das kompliment ich geb es natürlich an meinen Neffen weiter der hat hier eh das sagen,da kommt keiner raus ohne seine Zustimmung der Bodenablauf ist wieder okey,da mußt halt mal rein,geht aber ohne probleme,mit der richtigen Ausrüßtung Grüße ins schöne Österreich


----------



## manni61 (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo hab meine neue Kamera mal ausprobiert,hier das ergebnis is glaub ich okey


----------



## manni61 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo Regen bei mir bei 13,5 C da kommt ja fast Herbststimmung auf.Der Teich hat auch nur noch 18,5 C na ja was wilst de da machen. Schau mer mal was der Sommer so noch bringt ich bin gespannt


----------



## manni61 (6. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo meine __ Wasserminze wuchert ohne Ende von der Insel ist noch kaum was zu sehen Grüße aus Kulmbach


----------



## Sternenstaub (6. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo Manni,
Was ist das für ein tolles Gras an oder in deinem Teich und wenn du von der __ Wasserminze mal irgendwann was ab zu geben hast und das auch noch verschickst dann würde ich mich freuen sagst mir dann den Preis.

LG Angelika


----------



## manni61 (26. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo is ja schon balt zu warm  den Kois ist das egal bei einen Wassertemperatur von 23C das geht,morgen soll es ja wieder eine abkühlung geben,kann man auch gut gebrauchen


----------



## manni61 (25. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo aus Kulmbach,ein schöner Spätsommertag bei 20C so kanns noch ne weile so bleiben die Kois sind alle noch sehr munter, obwohl die Teichtemperatur runtergegangen
ist auf 15C


----------



## manni61 (8. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo irgendwann is es halt mal wieder soweit der Winter naht,hab heut mal meine IH fit gemacht,der Winter kann kommen


----------



## Moonlight (8. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Wow, was für ein tolles Winterquartier 
So was hätte ich auch gerne ... nur ohne Keller geht das leider nicht 

Sieht super aus Manni !!

Mandy


----------



## manni61 (18. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo am Sonntag wars wieder mal soweit,die Kois ziehn um in den IH, Teichtemperatur 8,4C
da wirds höchste Zeit.Dank der Unterstützung meines Neffens hats wiedermal sehr gut geklappt, alle im Keller Für die  tollen Fotos war natürlich wieder Maxi zuständig:cu


----------



## Doris (23. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Moin Manni

Nu sag nicht, du hast schon weihnachtlich dekoriert 

Auf dem ersten Bild sehe ich nämlich eine weihnachtliche Lichtpyramide

Bei uns im WZ sagen sich noch Fuchs und Igel gute Nacht - und Eulen hocken auf dem Schrank und schauen dem munteren Treiben zu 

Wir haben es in diesem Jahr wieder mal nicht geschafft rechtzeitig ein Laufnetz über den Teich zu spannen. Mal schauen ob wir es am nächsten WE endlich schaffen


----------



## Moonlight (23. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*



Doris schrieb:


> Auf dem ersten Bild sehe ich nämlich eine weihnachtliche Lichtpyramide



Nun, bekanntlich ist die Vorweihnachtszeit doch die schönste Zeit ... und nach Weihnachten ist ja bekannter Weise vor Weihnachten ... lach.

Mandy


----------



## manni61 (1. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo, Herbststimmung pur am Teich,sieht schon etwas leer aus so ohne Kois. Aber die haben sich gut in die IH eingelebt,bei 16C wird die Bande überwintert,sparsam Füttern und auf die Wasserwerte achten dann haut das schon hin,man hat ja so das ganze Jahr was 
von den farbenprächtigen Kois


----------



## Sveni (1. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo Manni,

ein ,,leerer´´ Teich kann natürlich auf die Stimmung drücken,
aber du hast ja deine Lieblinge gut untergebracht.

Schöne Foto´s!

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## manni61 (12. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo Sonnenschein in Kulmbach,aber kühl Teich hat noch 5C Wassertemperatur,jetzt gehts schwer auf den Winter zu Meine Freunde sind ja in der IH bei 16,5C da läßt es sich aushalten


----------



## manni61 (24. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo nach langem hin und her,und vielen Privaten gründen hab ich mich nun entschieden mein Koihobby zu beenden,meine Kois stehen dann im April zum Verkauf. Ein Teichtreffen bei mir muß ich leider absagen,sorry an alle die sich da schon drauf gefreut haben.Trots dieser nicht allzu schöner Nachricht,wünsche ich allen Hobby.Gartenteichlern ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und ein paar besinnliche Feiertage.Euer Koi-Kichi-Kulmbach


----------



## Christine (24. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Oh Manni,

das tut mir aber sehr leid für Dich. :knuddel
Wir wünschen Dir, dass sich Deine Probleme lösen lassen und es nächstes Jahr wieder bergauf geht.

Trotzdem auch Dir ein besinnliches Weihnachtsfest und ein gesundes neues Jahr!

Huby & Else


----------



## Annett (24. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo Manni.

Lass den Kopf nicht zu tief hängen - nach jedem Regen kommt auch wieder Sonnenschein. :knuddel


Frohes Fest und ein glückliche(re)s neues Jahr 2012. Was auch kommen mag, Du wirst es bestimmt meistern!


----------



## Thundergirl (24. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo Manni,

dass tut mir aber sehr leid. Hoffe, dass es bald wieder bergauf geht. Ich wünsche dir trotzdem frohe Weihnachten. Lass dich drücken!

Viele Grüße


----------



## sascha73 (26. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Bitter sowas zu  lesen , du bist ein eingefleischter Koihalter durch und durch

so jemanden zu verlieren wäre äußerst bitter , ich drück dir die Daumen

das sich vielleicht noch ein Türchen öffnet und du doch dein geliebtes Hobby weitermachen kannst.

Gruß Sascha


----------



## Echinopsis (26. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo Manni,

es ist sehr schwer so etwas von Dir zu lesen...ich hoffe auch dass es noch eine Möglichkeit gibt irgendwie weiter zu machen...es wäre auch sehr schade dich hier im Forum zu verlieren! :?


----------



## Digicat (26. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Servus Manni

Zuerst mal "Frohe Weihnachten" und schöne, geruhsame Feiertage ...

Was soll ich Dir schreiben ... einerseits tut es mir sehr Leid das du dieses schöne Hobby aufgibst, andererseits will ich Dich nicht bedrängen dieses fortzusetzen ... deine Gründe werden es Dir nicht leicht gemacht haben, diese Entscheidung zu fällen.

Ich hoffe wir hören uns trotzdem öfter .... 

Vorallem wenn es um Koi - G`schichteln geht 

Manni fühle Dich gedrückt von mir :knuddel


----------



## toschbaer (26. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo Manni, 
:shock was lese ich???; das kann doch nicht sein- einmal Koikichi - immer verrückt!
 Doch ich kann mich meinen Vorschreibern nur anschließen;  Du hast bestimmt Deine guten Gründe !
Eigentlich schade, dass Du das TT nicht mehr mit ausrichtest; das Gastgeschenk ist fertig und auf Dich und Michael angepasst...
Ich hoffe aber, dass wir Dich noch sehen werden und auch noch Geschriebenes von Dir lesen können!
In diesem Sinne- 
alles Gute, einen guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr 
und dass Deine Wünsche wahr werden! 

LG

Friedhelm


----------



## rainthanner (26. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo Manni, 
ich bin nun schon etwas geschockt. 
Bist du doch so ein liebenswerter und gewissenhafter Koihalter. 
Da muss schon einiges geschehen, wenn du dich von deinen Tieren trennst. 
Wenn die Fisch tatsächlich den Besitzer wechseln, dann würde ich in deinem Fall von einem kontrolliert, gesundem Bestand sprechen. 
Falls es hilft: Eine Übergangshälterung könnte ich anbieten. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## manni61 (31. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo aus Kulmbach bei 2C und leichter Schneegriesel,in sachen Schnee,heuer 
schau mer mal wies da weitergeht, die Teichtemperatur is immerhin noch 4,5C An alle einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr 2 und ein friedvolles 2012.


----------



## manni61 (6. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo wir ihr schon mitbekommen habt,beende ich mein KOI-Hobby , hier mal ein paar Informationen vorab  den Bestand den ich abgebe umfaßt 14 Kois von ca. 50-60 cm , es sind alles top-kois die ein Alter haben von 6-9 Jahre,momentan befindet sich die ganze Rasselbande in meiner IH bis zum Frühjahr Einzelbilder von der Bande stelle ich demnächst rein.Grüße aus Kulmbach


----------



## Christine (6. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo Manni,

trotzdem schade. Am besten machst Du dann bitte einen Thread im Flohmarkt, Unterrubrik "Biete" auf.


----------



## manni61 (19. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo Tauwetter über Kulmbach 7C plus Da geht es dem Eis an den Kragen,mal sehn was das mit dem Winter noch wird Grüße aus Kulmbach


----------



## manni61 (21. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo jetzt hat uns der Winter schneefall bei mir, und der erste in diesem Winter,mal sehn wie lange der bleibt


----------



## manni61 (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo,Teich währe fit für den Frühling sieht aber momentan gar nicht danach aus. Teichtemperatur is rundergegangen auf 6.5 C. Grüße aus Kulmbach,und ein Frohes Osterfest.


----------



## Connemara (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Wow...sieht sehr einladend aus ...hauptsache, es wird bald wärmer!

Liebe Grüße, Birgit


----------



## prelude2205 (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo manni,

erst einmal frohe Ostern.

Ich bin gerade auf Dein Thema gestoßen und bin wirklich sehr beeindruckt von Deinem Teich.

Wenn ich sehe wie mickrig meine Bepflanzung aussieht und dann Deine sehe,oh mann, echt Klasse
Was hast Du für Pflanzen um Deinen Teich herum, gerade die großen?
Hast Du die Möglichkeit die Pflanzen auf den Bildern zu "beschriften"?
Und welche hast Du auf der Schwimminsel, ich werde in der nächsten Woche eine mit meinen Kindern bauen.

Schöne Grüße aus dem Sonnigen aber kühlem Norden
Rüdiger


----------



## prelude2205 (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo manni,

ich habe mir gerade die Zeit genommen, den ganzen Thread zu lesen.
Was für Pflanzen das sind habe ich herausgelesen,danke.

Ich danke Dir für die tollen Bilder und Berichte und wünsche Dir alles Erdenklich gute,
Rüdiger


----------



## Rayman (16. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hammer Teich, Respekt


----------



## manni61 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo hier mal ein paar aktuelle Teichbilder  Viele Grüße aus Kulmbach


----------



## mitch (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hi Manni,

die __ Schwertlilie, wie immer der Hammer. Der Kleine macht sich auch prächtig 
die Tannenwedel scheinen sich auch wohl zu fühlen


----------



## Moonlight (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hey Manni,

was für ein toller Anblick 
Echt schön ... sind das wirklich __ Schwertlilien? Die sehen eher aus wie Tageslilien ...

Mandy


----------



## manni61 (3. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo aus Kulmbach,hier ein paar Teichbildchen,meine Kois die noch da sind, müssen draußen bleiben, da meine IH nicht dicht und eine Reperatur sehr aufwendig ist,kommt in den nächsten Tagen die Abdeckung über den Teich  und dann schau mer mal wieder der Winter so wird Gruß Manni


----------



## Digicat (3. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Servus Manni

Mensch, sind die schön ...

Sie werden wie immer gut über den Winter kommen 

Bin mir da bei Dir ganz sicher 

Auf ein Virtuelles 

Ganz liebe Grüße 
Helmut


----------



## Joerg (3. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hi Manni,
die Hälterung in der IH bringt auch nicht nur Vorteile. Kenne einige Halter, die mit Ablaichproblemen kämpfen, da den Koi dann die "kalte Phase" fehlt.

Du glücklicher, bei deinem fast rechteckigen Teich ist die Abdeckung schon einfacher.

Die Koi sehen sehr gut aus und sind noch recht aktiv. 
Dein Futterring ist schon recht groß, haben die denn so viel Hunger?


----------



## manni61 (4. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo hab Heute mal begonnen die Winterabdeckung aufzubauen ich hoffe das der Winter noch etwas auf sich warten läßt,denn bei 7,2C Teichtemperatur ist die Bande noch recht gut drauf Gruß Manni


----------



## manni61 (11. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo,die Teichabdeckung ist drüber bis auf ein Feld,bei dem milder Wetter bleibt die noch ne weile offen bei momentan 8C Außentemperatur und einer Wassertemperatur von 7,5C ist das okey,den Teichheizer hab ich für den Notfall wieder eingebaut der Winter kann kommen Gruß Manni


----------



## Frankia (11. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo Manni,

schöne Abdeckung und bei Bedarf wird sie auf jeden Fall ihren Zwewck erfüllen.........

Ich habe im Moment auch noch 9,5 ° im Teich bei einer AT von 8 °,  ein Deckel bleibt offen solange es keine Nachtfröste gibt. ...........


----------



## manni61 (2. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo jetzt is er entlich da der Winter,momentan bei mir Schneefall bei -1C Durch die Abdeckung ist die Teichtemperatur immerhin noch bei 7,2C  Eine Pumpe läuft noch,die is aber stark gedimmt,viele Grüße aus Kulmbach


----------



## kikoi (2. Dez. 2012)

Wo ist da Schnee?
Das ist Schnee, und nichtmal so weit weg von Dir;-)

 

MfG
Micha


----------



## mitch (2. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo Micha,

im Fichtelgebirge ist halt doch immer etwas mehr Schnee als bei uns im Flachland


----------



## kikoi (2. Dez. 2012)

So schaut's aus


----------



## manni61 (9. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo Schneefall bei mir,Temperatur ging zimlich runter so das ich meinen Teichheizer anschmeißen mußte um eine Teichtemperatur um die 5,5C zuhalten Grüße aus Kulmbach


----------



## mitch (10. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo Manni,


zu deinem Teichheizer ==> Energiebedarf 

4187 J/(kg·K)   x  1 K    x   20000 kg  =  83740000 Joule  = 83740 kJ 
83740 kJ  =  23,26 kW  =  5,58 € bei 024€ / kWh

also ned grad wenig um den Teich um 1°C zu erhöhen


----------



## manni61 (23. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo,Regen bei mir  und milde Temperaturen um die 10C Schnee ist so gut wie weg.Die Kois dürfen etwas Tageslicht schnuppern,bei diesem Wetter,meine Wassertemperatur liegt bei 6C das ist okey  Schade mit der weißen Weihnacht das wird wohl nix,trotzdem allen Teichfreunden ein frohes Fest und ein paar besinnliche Feiertage:advent4 Euer Manni


----------



## Digicat (23. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Servus Manni

Danke ...

Dir auch eine Frohe Weihnacht ...:baum1


----------



## manni61 (31. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo aus Kulmbach bei +7°das ist schon etwas.....  den Kois stört das überhaupt 
nicht,ich muß nicht heizen ,das ist schon mal okey ,die Temperatur im Teich is bei +7° da gibs ab und zu ein paar krümmel Sinkfutter aber der Winter is ja noch nett vorbei schau mer mal was noch kommt Ich wünsche allen Teichfreunden einen guten Rutsch in neue Jahr :newyear Euer Manni


----------



## manni61 (27. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo hab gestern mal nach meinen Freunden geschaut die stehen momentan ruhig am Boden,WT liegt bei +5° nach dem Dauerfrost erstaunlich,es soll ja kommende Woche  wärmer werden,das is okey Grüße aus Kulmbach


----------



## manni61 (7. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo der Winter geht weiter in Kulmbach gerade mal wieder ein schneeschauer,alles wieder weiß,den Kois stört des nett, die stehn bei einer WT von+5,8° am Boden und warten auf den Frühling.


----------



## PeterW (7. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo Manni, echt schöner Teich.
Was mich interessieren würde: Du hast ja wie ersichtlich auch einen Bodenfilter verbaut.
Mit dem Gedanken spiele ich bei anstehender Erweiterung im Frühjahr auch.
Du gehst ja mit dem BA in deine Filtertonnen rein, d.h. doch aber das dein Rohreingang am
Filter der Einlaufhöhe nach nicht frostsicher ist. Wie verhält sich das ganze denn bei Frost?

Wäre nett wenn du mir da mit ein paar Infos helfen könntest.

Schöne Grüße von der hessischen Bergstraße.
Peter


----------



## manni61 (9. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo Peter deine frage ist nicht schlecht,Bodenablauf hab ich natürlich,mein Filter ist ausreichend isoliert,der läuft im Winter durch,mit gedimmter Leistung,so hab ich bis jetzt keine Probleme gehabt.Im Notfall hab ich einen 2Kw Heizer instaliert,aber nur im Notfall
Für die Wintermonate hab ich nomalerweise meine IH die ich aber wegen eines größeren schadens nicht nutzen kann,so müssen meine Freunde draußen bleiben,is aber kein Problem 
bei guter Dämmung.


----------



## toschbaer (10. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo Manni,
°alles klar°
sieht gut aus bei Dir!
schön das Du weiterhin Koikichi bleibst!!!
ich dachte schon, ich muss noch mal ein °ernstes Wort° sagen!!
Michael hat aber entwarnt 

AXO


2 wir erinken auf Dein Wohl

nachträglich

LG

Friedhelm


----------



## manni61 (10. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo Friedhelm,danke für die Geburtstagsgrüße,mit dem Entschluß,mein Koihobby zu beenden is bei meinen Freunden nicht zum Positiven ausgefallen,hier wurde dann kurzerhand ein Familienrat einberufen,das war schon heftig es lief wirklich etliches schief letztes Jahr,und es wurde regelrecht abgestimmt von Personen wo nie gedacht hätte so Koi intersiert zu sein,mit erstaunen des war so,der letzte Ausschlag gab mein Neffe MAX 
Der gesagt hat die bleiben !!!!!!!!! so dann hab ich  entlich eingelengt,und die Rasselbande darf bleiben.
Ich bleib also den Kois und Hobby-Gartenteich treu,das mußte jetzt auch mal meinerseits gesagt werden Danke.


----------



## manni61 (16. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo der Winter wird uns wohl noch ne Zeit erhalten bleiben In Kulmbach hats heut Nacht wieder etwas geschneit1 Meinen Kois gehts soweit gut schau mer mal wie lange der Winter noch geht Gruß Manni


----------



## schnuffi0984 (16. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo Manni,

sieht doch trotz Neuschnee alles supi aus bei deinen Fischen.  Freut mich das du weiter Koi Kichi bleibst.

Wir alle hoffen auf den Frühling.


----------



## manni61 (3. März 2013)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo möchte euch meine kleinen Tosai vorstellen,mußte sie gestern bei meinen Händler" King-Tosai"mitnehmen,bin mal gespannt was drauß wird Gruß Manni


----------



## manni61 (11. März 2013)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo so sah es gestern aus,Frühling in sicht der läßt noch auf sich warten,heute Nacht war frost,und der bleibt wohl noch ne weile Grüße aus Kulmbach


----------



## manni61 (12. März 2013)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo Winter willkommen1 der hat mich etwas überrascht muß ich zugeben sieht aber írgendwie bei Nacht,net schlecht aus Gruß manni


----------



## manni61 (14. März 2013)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo enormer Temperaturabfall letzte Nacht -14C° Teich hat nur noch +4.2C° das is schon gras für mitte März,hilft alles nix,die Teichheizung geht nochmal in Betrieb ich hoffe das is des letzte mal für diesem Winter  Grüße aus Kulmbach


----------



## mitch (22. März 2013)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo Manni,

na ist der Schnee nun endlich weg   - Zeit wird's ja mal das es besser wird


----------



## manni61 (26. März 2013)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo der Schnee is ja nun entlich weg wann kommter nun entlich die Kois ham keine Lust mehr auf Winter es reicht


----------



## muh.gp (26. März 2013)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo,

Schnee weg? Keine Chance, seit gestern wieder voll da... :-(. Ich will jetzt endlich raus und Teich bauen!!!

Aber schön für Dich! Neid!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## manni61 (21. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo hab ich heute mittag gemacht,sieht doch schon mal wieder okey aus....... entlich Frühling ja


----------



## manni61 (28. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo Frühling macht wiedermal pause  wassertempertur is runtergegangen auf 12,5° 
bleibt nur hoffen auf Temperaturanstieg


----------



## prelude2205 (29. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo Manni

Was machst Du bloß mit Deinen Pflanzen,das sit ja der Wahnsinn wie groß die schon sind?!

Ich bin bei meinen __ Lilien froh über ein paar Blätter die aus dem Wasser schauen!

Schöne Grüße
Rüdiger


----------



## manni61 (30. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo Rüdiger meine __ Lilien die ham jetzt fast 10 Jahre auf dem buckel,sind heuer fast noch etwas klein die gehn hoch bis etwa 1,80m  da bin ich schon stolz drauf
Gruß Manni


----------



## Digicat (30. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Servus Rüdiger

Die werden ja auch gut von den Koi gedüngt  

Nee Spaß ... 

Meine sind auch erst so 20cm aus dem Wasser ...

Manni hat halt besonders wüchsige


----------



## manni61 (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo was is den heuer los mit dem Frühling Temperatur im Teich is wiedermal runtergegangen auf 13°,so kommt die Bande einfach nicht in schwung Grüße aus dem frostigen Kulmbach


----------



## manni61 (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo was is denn dieses Jahr los  kälte und regen da kann man ja am liebsten abhauen,oder beten auf besseres Wetter Ich hoffe natürlich für nächste Woche beim Teichtreffen auf super Wetter und Sonnenschein


----------



## Teich-Emminger (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

 Deine __ Lilien sind echt der Hammer 

Jedes Jahr aufs neue, echt genial! 

Sagst du mir, wie du sie bei dir im Teich befestigt hast?
In Pflanzkörbe oder ......?

Ich würde bei uns gerne auch Lilien in den Flachwasserbereich pflanzen.


----------



## Moonlight (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Ich frage mich ... sind das überhaupt __ Schwertlilien?
Die Blätter erinnern mich eher an Tageslilien 

Mandy


----------



## mitch (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hi Mandy,

ja das sind (Monster)__ Schwertlilien  :gdaumen 


von denen hab ich auch ein paar Ableger im Teich (Pflanzfilter), aber leider noch ned so groß wie die vom Manni.


----------



## Moonlight (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Das ist ja der Hammer.
Also meine sind ja auch schon groß (ca. 1 Meter), aber das ist der Wahnsinn pur. Vor allem das die Blätter so schön überhängen.

Super __ Lilien 

Mandy


----------



## manni61 (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo wird es nun Sommer die Temperatur im Teich is schon mal auf 20° raufgegangen da kommt die bande in schwung,hier noch zwei neuzugänge ein Gin-rin Chagoi und ein Tancho,mein älterer Tancho hat im Herbst leider sein markenzeichen verloren


----------



## manni61 (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo aus dem Sonnigen Kulmbach, den Kois tut der Temperaturanstieg sehr gut,wurde auch mal entlich Zeit Mein Luftheber geht sehr  gut,ich betreib ihn momentan als Wasserbewegung und als etwas Sauerstoffzufuhr ,Patrick danke nochmal für die tolle Ausführung.


----------



## Patrick K (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo Manni 

Immer wieder gerne ,freut mich das du den LH auch im Teich hast und er nicht im Keller rumliegt 

Ps. Hast du den leckeren Schafskäse mal nachgebacken?


Gruss aus der Vorderpfalz Patrick


----------



## manni61 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo bei den Temperaturen,gehts der Rasselbande richtig gut so kanns noch ne weile bleiben Grüße aus Kulmbach


----------



## Eva-Maria (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Mensch Manni,
Deine Fische sehen richtig klasse aus!!
Schön, dass Du Deinen Teich behalten hast


----------



## manni61 (3. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo heute wars entlich soweit,die Kois dürfen in die IH,nach generalüberholung der Anlage kann der Winter jetzt kommen Gruß Manni


----------



## manni61 (15. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo hier mal ein paar Bilder von drinnen Da gehts der Rasselbande gut bei 16°  Gruß Manni


----------



## Patrick K (16. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Koi Kichi aus Kulmbach*

Hallo Manni 

deine Fische haben es einfach nur gut , freut mich immer noch das du nicht aufgehört hast ,super IH und ganz tolle Fische

Gruss aus der Pfalz Patrick


----------



## manni61 (23. Feb. 2014)

Hallo Winter hat uns bis jetzt ja wohl verschont vieleicht bleibt das auch so, währe nicht schlecht für die Kois die wollen so langsam wieder raus Grüße aus Kulmbach


----------



## manni61 (8. März 2014)

Hallo kommt der Frühling nun doch die Filteranlage hab ich auf alle fälle mal in den Betrieb genommenWassertemperatur liegt bei 6° so kanns weitergehen,schau mer mal. Grüße aus Kulmbach


----------



## manni61 (19. Apr. 2014)

Hallo meine Rasselbande ist jetzt schon seid zwei Wochen wieder draußen,das ist durch den milden Winter heuer schon etwas früher.Obwohl die Temperaturen wieder etwas rundergegangen sind,ist die ganze Bande wohlauf.


----------



## manni61 (19. Apr. 2014)

Hier noch ein paar Bilder


----------



## Alfii147 (19. Apr. 2014)

Wahnsinn wie deine Wasserlilien wachsen, sehr schön!


----------

